# Cooking is sometimes a battle



## reesespieces (Aug 3, 2009)

My DH has been eating my cooking since we've been together and for the most part he has no complaints. However, in the past couple of years I've learned about a health issue I have that needs to be managed in order for me to get pregnant, and the best way to manage that is to have a healthier lifestyle of eating and losing weight.

I need to adopt a low-fat, plant-based diet that incorporates meat appropriately considering my body's needs. My doctor actually stressed that I consider cutting much of the SAD from my meals and use a more "ancestral" diet. I can do that, but the problem is my husband.

In the past, he used to complain and tell me how "boring" it was to eat healthy all the time and to eat foods all the time with the same flavors. I try not to get into arguments with him over it, even though I DO think he's been hypocritical when I see him dropping lots of money each month to get carbonated drinks and junk food. He likes lots of refined carbs and processed food, saying he was raised that way and he is "just fine." 

If eat like that for the rest of my life, I will NOT be "just fine." My triglycerides and cholesterol are on the higher side but haven't crossed the threshold yet, and I need to watch my blood sugar. I have a family history of heart disease and diabetes and I don't exactly want to experience what my aunts and uncles do when I am 50. But sometimes I feel like I'm battling my husband over something as simple as what to serve for dinner. (No, he does not cook-- he hates it).

I've been told that I'm being selfish and can't expect him to change his lifelong habits and to accommodate him. I do accommodate him however-- I am not going to make cheese-based foods for him every day of the week when I need to eat, too! When I suggest compromise with him, he just grumbles and complains. 

I'd hate to think that I'll continue having these arguments with him when we have children, and have the children AND him go against my cooking. I was raised on ethnic food that was low-fat, low-salt, high-protein, and nutritious. I learned to cook from scratch because that's how I was raised, but DH ate mostly boxed and canned food. I know I'm not the only one who experiences this, but I want to help DH care about what he eats, why I cook the way I do, and figure out how to balance his food wants with my food needs. Any suggestions? We've been together nearly 10 years.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm of the opinion that you don't come between a man and his food.

I don't make him eat my way and he doesn't make me eat his.

Win/win.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Well just so you know, my husband would love it if I cooked him ANYTHING (ie: I don't)...so maybe your H should realize it is nice, loving thing you do for him to cook for him at all.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> I'm of the opinion that you don't come between a man and his food.


So the finances should plan for her buying and cooking completely separate meals for the two of them?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I cook 2 meals every night. One for the family and one for me. 

No way will my kids eat what I do. LOL

I'm on a strict low carb diet and nobody else in my family eats like this.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

If he won't cook, and won't eat the food you cook, then he's SOL, isn't he?

I adopted a 'traditional foods' diet a few years ago and my hubby rebelled. We've learned to compromise, though. We shop together and cook together and meal plan together so we both have a say. 

My suggestion would be for you to start planning meals _together,_ and for _both _of you to compromise when it comes to what you eat. This does not mean that you cook two separate meals. It just means that you start experimenting to find what works for the two of you together.

And if he wants to go buy Doritos and pig out, that is NOT your problem, nor should you get on his case about it.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm low carb myself, and people eat what I cook. Or they are free to get something else out of the cupboards and eat it. 

But, we don't have the money for me to be buying separate stuff because he doesn't feel like eating broccoli, so he eats it.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Has he had a physical? Maybe suggest that if he can go get a physical, you explain to the doctor what YOU need to do, ask the doctor if it will benefit your husbands' health as well and see if the doctor sides with you.

You can always cook mostly healthy and do one of his favorite side dishes that you won't eat. I do this for my kid. If I"m making something and I know she does not like anything I'm making, I'll take out a Stouffer's mac and cheese or cinnamon apples or a baked potato she can "load" and microwave that while I'm cooking and she'll have that along with the healthy things.

Seasonings can make all kinds of things not taste "the same" though.


----------



## reesespieces (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, DH hates meal planning together. He gets frustrated by the fact that he can't put everything creamy or buttery on everything  The main reason I get on his case about his junk food is because he gets upset with the cost of purchasing healthy food, but spends just as much if not MORE money on junk food. I can say that I am NOT cooking two meals every night. No way. I am more than willing to grocery shop together, plan meals together, cook together, etc. but DH doesn't care for any of that. It got to the point a few years ago where I gave up and put back on the weight I lost, until the past year or so the doctor told me I can either do what I need to do or have infertility.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> And if he wants to go buy Doritos and pig out, that is NOT your problem, nor should you get on his case about it.


This is the main point I wanted to get across.

It's up to him to decide what he eats.

If the OP chooses not to cook 2 meals that is her choice.

In marriage you should ask yourself is this the hill I choose to die on?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I cook 2 meals every night. One for the family and one for me.
> 
> No way will my kids eat what I do. LOL
> 
> I'm on a strict low carb diet and nobody else in my family eats like this.


LOL No way even with just one kid! I have a sign I got at a craft fair that says "You have two choices for dinner: take it or leave it!" My kid "takes" peas like they are pills - with a swig of milk.


----------



## reesespieces (Aug 3, 2009)

Mavash. said:


> This is the main point I wanted to get across.
> 
> It's up to him to decide what he eats.
> 
> ...


Yes it is up to him to decide what he eats-- but do I have to eat it, too? Especially when DH has admitted to me that he knows it's bad to eat? That's the main point I am getting across. Do I make tons of carb-rich foods covered in butter, cream, and cheese, or do I make healthy meals that I know he likes to eat, and I can also eat it? The problem here is, DH does not like knowing every meal he eats is healthy.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

What is his health like?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

This is just my personal opinion. I believe if I deprive my kids of carbs they will rebel and binge eat every chance they get. So my meals are balanced with a good mix and variety. Besides I'm lazy. Sometimes I want to just feed them a frozen pizza. LOL

Then I quickly throw together my usual lame salad or stir fry and eat with them. 

Ah the price I pay to stay skinny. Sigh.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

reesespieces said:


> Yes it is up to him to decide what he eats-- but do I have to eat it, too?


No. I don't eat what my family does. 

I cook a variety of meals. Some healthy some not so healthy.

My meals are still separate because I'm a hard core dieter.


----------



## reesespieces (Aug 3, 2009)

EnjoliWoman said:


> What is his health like?


To be honest, he isn't anywhere as healthy as he was when we first married. He's gotten thinner but in a bad way, and DH told me he noticed his skin is deteriorating and he's gaining fat weight. Ever heard of skinny fat person? That's him. DH is also tired and sluggish a lot, so let's just say I am a little concerned.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

reesespieces said:


> To be honest, he isn't anywhere as healthy as he was when we first married. He's gotten thinner but in a bad way, and DH told me he noticed his skin is deteriorating and he's gaining fat weight. Ever heard of skinny fat person? That's him. DH is also tired and sluggish a lot, so let's just say I am a little concerned.


When he gets sick and tired of being sick and tired he'll do something about it.

You may express your concern in a loving manner but if he tells you to back off it's best you respect that.

It's hard to watch someone you love not take care of themselves but he's a grown man and you aren't his mother.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I cook 2 meals many nights, if not all or most nights of the week. We all have foods we don't like. I don't make hubby or the kids eat anything they don't like. Also for 3 months I was making myself all organic meals(mostly vegetables/no meat) trying to get away from processed foods. On the weekends the kids never eat the same thing for breakfast or lunch. Some nights we all eat something different.

My kids are growing up a bit different then what I grew up in. I was forced to eat foods I hated. Whenever my mother cooked with cloves it would trigger a migraine, yet I had to eat the foods regardless. It wasn't a pleasant experience. I also cook most meals from scratch. It's cheaper and it gives me a bigger range of things to cook. 

What works in one household might not work for another. My hubby does 100% of the shopping, most the gardening and supports my all organic diet. I just want him to be happy with what I do cook for him.


----------



## Wise Fairy (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi RP

Here is a suggestion, take one night or day and just make a bunch of prepared food. If he is a meat and potato or cheese guy, prepare like a stew in a slow cooker or casserole then freeze it or refrigerate. It can then be pulled out he can throw all the cheese on it he wants. 

Chicken casserole, Mac & Cheese, Stews, Pot Roasts etc., 
I would make two different meals, then when you cook for you perhaps vegis etc., he can add that as a side, then you are only making one meal for you.

You don't have to eat the same, and doing it this way it can be more economical. 

Hope this helps just a suggestion. 

Peace


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

If you're not comfortable cooking lardloaf for him, don't. If he's not comfortable eating hippie oat-squares, he needs to learn how to cook, or adapt.

Learning how to cook ensures you always get what you want for dinner. 

Also, if you start cooking healthier, and his option is to go make himself a nasty sandwich, there's a good chance he'll learn to like the healthy stuff over time. There are a million ways to make a good veggie based meal without it being boring. Try a grilled portabello over couscous or something like that. Also, make sure there's plenty of condiments on hand (sriracha sauce--yay!).


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

True but I'm thinking he should get a physical at least. Maybe he would listen to a doctor. He could be skinny and have high BP or Cholesterol or be pre-diabetic...


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> My kids are growing up a bit different then what I grew up in. I was forced to eat foods I hated.


Same here. I'm haunted by my mothers cooking. I used to be a picky eater (outgrew it) and my needs weren't taken into consideration. I won't do that to my kids.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

reesespieces said:


> My DH has been eating my cooking since we've been together and for the most part he has no complaints. However, in the past couple of years I've learned about a health issue I have that needs to be managed in order for me to get pregnant, and the best way to manage that is to have a healthier lifestyle of eating and losing weight.
> 
> I need to adopt a low-fat, plant-based diet that incorporates meat appropriately considering my body's needs. My doctor actually stressed that I consider cutting much of the SAD from my meals and use a more "ancestral" diet. I can do that, but the problem is my husband.
> 
> ...


Good for you for taking your health seriously. Honestly, he's going to have to compromise...he could start by trying to make some of the meals himself.

With regards to your sugars and fats, have you seen this:


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0zD1gj0pXk&feature=share
```


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Why are YOU giving in to HIM?! Seriously. If he won't shop and plan and cook with you, fvck 'im. Let him starve or eat crap.

Tonight, invite him to sit down and plan this weeks meals with you. When he refuses, do it yourself. Post it on the fridge. Just the basics - for example tonight we are having snapper with veggies. You could even call it something else if you want to, like Snazzy Snapper or whatever. Then cook it, serve it, and eat it. If he comments, just smile and nod. DO NOT give in to his whining. You're treating him like a child so he is acting like one. Next week, invite him to meal plan with you again. Repeat. Just keep doing that over and over. 

If/when he finally gives in and DOES do some meal planning with you, let him add some sauces and stuff that he likes. Then ask him to help you make them. Make them separately so you can just leave them off of your food. If he likes cheese it isn't hard to serve grated cheese or cheese sauce separately for him, for example.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Its not easy to cook spectacular food that is healthy and really satisfying - particularly when your entire life has been spent relishing things like lasagna and mashed potatoes with cream and fresh bread and cheeseburgets and...oh boy... 

I have always eaten like a garbage can - I'll eat anything and weight was never, ever a problem. Over the past 5 years or so I have put on about 10 lbs. I get no sympathy because I have always been 'trim' but it is a big deal to me as I see myself get out of shape and putting on a spare tire.

we are about 50 too.. it catches up with you. It just does. Wife has put on a few too. I do most of the serious cooking - she cooks when she needs to since she works part time and I get home very late most days.

Anyway - go get a couple cookbooks to get some ideas. Forget the 'healthy' cookbooks. They overcompensate in my oppinion... you do not have to exclusively use olive oil rather than butter - yeah its OK to have red meat... and you dont have to have that horrible quinoa junk instead of something like white rice. 

moderation. Moderation and taking a hard look at the %age of your plate that is owned by starch. Bottom line - its all about reducing calories and still making people feel satisfied. Add more veggetables and trim back on things like starches and sugars. 

If you are having pasta - just dont have a boatload of pasta topped with 3 lbs of parmesan and a half a loaf of bread and 5 meatballs. Have a semi-boatload of pasta, 'some' cheese, a couple meatballs and a salad and maybe some tiny, whole baby squash grilled. Little changes like this add up to pounds of savings over the course of a year.

Eat slow - take your time. I'm not kidding. Woof it down and you really eat a lot more than you would have otherwise. Turn dinner into a 'thing'.

Pay attention to portions. Instead of getting those 16oz Ribeye steaks, get 10oz and maybe top them off with a couple grilled shrimp. Dont get the shoe-sized baked potatoes - maybe slightly smaller ones.. serve fresh cucumbers and tomatoes with it.

As a general rule we have started having 2-3 veggies when we are making dinner. Fresh green beans, beets and maybe some Swiss chard. It makes a differennce when your plate does not consist of ONLY an iceberg sized flotilla of meatloaf awash in a torrent of gravy. Good as it is if you start chipping away at the foundations of your portions it makes a difference. 

If its not satisfying or palatable - you just are not going to be able to get people on board. So to start I say watch the portions and start making small changes on the % of starches that take up your plate and start increasing the variety and types of vegetables. You can still have all the good things you (both) love - just maybe a cut it back a little.

I think learning to properly cook vegetables so that they are awesome might be one of the most important things people overlook. Dingy mushy overcooked vegetables are simply horrible. Overcooked brussels sprouts or asparagus is actually nauseating. (Overcookin something like brussels sprouts is what causes the garbagy odor.. if they are fresh, done well they are mild and yummy) Well prepared veggies keep people clammoring for more. Find out how to cook mushrooms and cauliflower and fiddleheads and snow peas so that people will actually look forward to them and demand seconds.

I dont know if you can still get this - im sure there are others equally as good?
Nika Hazelton's Way with Vegetables: The Unabridged Vegetable Cookbook: Nika Hazelton: Amazon.com: Books

My favorite trick is to cook (carots, green beans, asparagus, peas...whatever) until they are JUST done perfectly and then drain & quick run them under cold water in a strainer until quite cool. Its stops the cooking process and keeps the color bright and the flavor fresh. If you leave them too hot in a pot for more than a few minutes they almost immediately start going downhill. Once cool, just put into a dish and nuke to warm them up just before serving. This means you can prep perfect vegetables 1/2 an hour before hand and they will be prefect and delicious when you sit down to eat. This is something I picked up out of one of Julia Childs books and it really helps.

AND.. seriously - you can prep, boil/steam a head of broccoli or some beans and it does not take much more time really than simply dumping a bag of frozen into a dish and nuking it - and it is *infinitely* better. Its hard because it does take a little extra time (not much!) - and we are all pressed for time. Buy I think people generally overestimate the value of frozen both in time and taste/nutrition.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

I do 75% of the cooking in our house and my wife has a lot of dietary needs issues with corn, milk and more.

There are ways you can cook two meals when in reality only cooking one. I'll make plain rice and then separate it and do up some cheese and milk for the kids on some occasions while I keep it plain for my wife and I. 

It also requires to be creative. Taco night has changed where my wife and I use lettuce leaves instead of tortilla shells (it's actually really good like that).

Also CHILI is an awesome dish for an "unhealthy" eater to have a healthy meal. I cut up zucchini into small cubes and cook it into the chili and it breaks down and thickens it and you'd never know there is zucchini in it. You do a little meat, ground turkey is perfect, beans, green peppers, onions zucchini, I grind carrots really fine and you don't see that either. It's a really good healthy dish.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

If this 'ancestral' diet that your dr. is talking about is anything like a traditional foods diet, that does NOT mean cutting out bacon, lard, cheese, butter, sauces etc. It just means sourcing and making them from purer foods. Can you clarify? Because olive oil, unless it's raw and cold pressed/unrefined, is worse for you than raw milk butter.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

My marriage is a bit in shambles at the moment but one issue that we do not have is that of cooking and cleaning. I do all of the cleaning and we work seamless as a team when it comes to cooking. We do not take turns really. We just discuss whose schedule fits doing the cooking the most and go from there. I find that one strategy that works for me is to make the dishes simpler. She likes dinner to be a production, I do not.


----------



## reesespieces (Aug 3, 2009)

Hope1964 said:


> If this 'ancestral' diet that your dr. is talking about is anything like a traditional foods diet, that does NOT mean cutting out bacon, lard, cheese, butter, sauces etc. It just means sourcing and making them from purer foods. Can you clarify? Because olive oil, unless it's raw and cold pressed/unrefined, is worse for you than raw milk butter.


Oh, I still eat bacon, but limit my butter, milk, and cheese intake. I have a slight sensitivity to dairy, and that's part of the reason why I refrain from eating it as much as DH. My doctor wants me on a more traditional foods diet, which naturally be lower in fat, higher in plants, etc. I do use olive oil that's been cold pressed in cooking, but use oil sparingly. Basically, the doctor wants me to consider eliminating all dairy if I can, but DH comes from a home where dairy WAS the food. 

I do like a lot of the ideas that have been posted here.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

A 'traditional foods' diet is actually much higher in animal fat than the SAD. But it's very specific about the source of the animal the fat comes from. And coconut oil - organic raw coconut oil. Yum.

The dairy thing is something I have never dealt with, and would miss my milk, butter and cheese terribly if I lost it!

Would your hubby be at all interested in visiting some local farms and/or farmers markets and talking to the farmers about their food and how it's produced? This website is pretty cool - when we travel we arrange to meet with farmers wherever we're going

Eat Wild


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Archaeologists Officially Declare Collective Sigh Over "Paleo Diet" | hell's ditch


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

FYI 'Paleo Diet' is not what is meant by 'traditional foods' diet. Totally different diets.


----------



## reesespieces (Aug 3, 2009)

How is a traditional Asian food-based diet higher in fat than the SAD???


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

OK ASIAN based - you didn't say that before. That's why I was looking for clarification on what exactly you are talking about  The Traditional Foods diet I follow includes plant foods but also meat from traditionally raised animals - beef, pork, chicken, lamb etc. and is based on the research of Weston Price.


----------



## reesespieces (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh haha...should have been more clear 

I have never heard of that kind of diet. What I primarily ate growing up was rice, lots of vegetables, NO red meat, chicken, lamb, lots of fish, fruit, little to no oil (unless it was sweets), and curry-based sauces. When I eat that way, I feel so much better. I do know DH's needs are different, which is why I DO cook red meat in Asian cuisines I cook. Striking a balance lately has been difficult, mostly because I want to reach a goal weight by the end of this year. DH has actually turned down some red meat that I made for him to go get Arby's food (facepalms). He said he couldn't help it. Hmph.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> FYI 'Paleo Diet' is not what is meant by 'traditional foods' diet. Totally different diets.


agree.

'Traditional'.. you mean like Salt Pork and Coffee? 

hey! how about a nuce 'christmas pudding' made from *suet*, flour and raisins? mmmmmm...mmmm. Wash it down with raw milk... and maybe some brandy for dessert. 










...just having some fun...


----------



## reesespieces (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh yeah, my doctor is not a huge fan of the paleo diet. Especially with my health issues.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am not a huge fan of the paleo diet either.

Basically, I eat food that is as close to the way nature makes it as possible, using fermentation and other preparation methods that have been around for centuries and that are a result of traditional knowledge of what's good for us. For example - soaking grains. No one does this, yet there is a lot of evidence of this being far better for people because it removes 'antinutrients' - things that the grains contain that prevent our bodies from getting the nutrition we need out of them. This explains it quite well What’s the fuss about “soaking” grains? Explanation and research shared A couple of hundred years ago, when people made bread, everyone soaked their grains, just because of the way they made it. Much of this traditional wisdom has been lost because now our food is mass produced in factories as cheaply as possible, and is highly processed in order to not spoil.

Anyway. I am not saying this is the diet for everyone. It's labour intensive and goes against much of todays mainstream dogma. And like any way of eating, there is a lot of stuff 'out there' that has taken it WAY too far. Like don't use your microwave because it changes the food somehow. Whatever - I use my microwave as much as the next person. but, for me and my hubby, it makes a lot of sense and since we enjoy spending time together in the kitchen, we enjoy preparing things slowly together.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Can't he just add condiments or you wait till the end to add something he likes after taking your healthy portion out of the oven? 

You could also add a Stouffers side that he would like since they are not really "cooking. "

I'm not sure why he thinks everything tastes the same though. Seems like that might be a bit of exaggeration. 

I do think it would be unfair for you to completely control meals, though. You wouldn't make him take insulin if you were a diabetic would you? I know that's a stretch but I think it is so pretty good metaphor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reesespieces (Aug 3, 2009)

clipclop2 said:


> I do think it would be unfair for you to completely control meals, though. You wouldn't make him take insulin if you were a diabetic would you? I know that's a stretch but I think it is so pretty good metaphor.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then he should help out with cooking too, don't you think? I could easily sit here and say it's not fair to me to have to do all of the cooking. Here's the way I see it, and it's a fair trade to me: I will be a lot more open to cooking things the way he likes it, if he'd help me out every now and then. DH won't even take something I prepare ahead of time from the fridge, put it into the oven, keep track of it for the 30-45 mns, and then take it out. That's why I say cooking is sometimes a battle. 

I mean, I cook things he likes. I make cream and cheese based meals, carbs, and even cook vegetables the way he likes. However, I don't think it's reasonable to my own HEALTH to cook like that every day.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Hope1964 said:


> I am not a huge fan of the paleo diet either.
> 
> Basically, I eat food that is as close to the way nature makes it as possible, using fermentation and other preparation methods that have been around for centuries and that are a result of traditional knowledge of what's good for us. For example - soaking grains. No one does this, yet there is a lot of evidence of this being far better for people because it removes 'antinutrients' - things that the grains contain that prevent our bodies from getting the nutrition we need out of them. This explains it quite well What’s the fuss about “soaking” grains? Explanation and research shared A couple of hundred years ago, when people made bread, everyone soaked their grains, just because of the way they made it. Much of this traditional wisdom has been lost because now our food is mass produced in factories as cheaply as possible, and is highly processed in order to not spoil.
> 
> Anyway. I am not saying this is the diet for everyone. It's labour intensive and goes against much of todays mainstream dogma. And like any way of eating, there is a lot of stuff 'out there' that has taken it WAY too far. Like don't use your microwave because it changes the food somehow. Whatever - I use my microwave as much as the next person. but, for me and my hubby, it makes a lot of sense and since we enjoy spending time together in the kitchen, we enjoy preparing things slowly together.


Hey Hope--do you know if sprouting reduces the fiber content of whole grains? I avoid most whole grains because they can make such a heavy impact on the amount of fiber I'm able to tolerate. I would love to try an alternative to my predominantly "white" bread diet!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

COGypsy said:


> Hey Hope--do you know if sprouting reduces the fiber content of whole grains? I avoid most whole grains because they can make such a heavy impact on the amount of fiber I'm able to tolerate. I would love to try an alternative to my predominantly "white" bread diet!


I think it actually increases it.

I don't suppose you'd be into making your own bread, would you? Have you heard of the 5 minutes a day bread? Because you can make 'white' sourdough which is far better for you than store bought white bread. You want to make your own because then you get the benefit of soaking and the slow rising. You can get a free sourdough starter here

I've never made this but I really really want to.

Harvesting Hanna: Sourdough bread in 5 minutes a day


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I've never tried making bread. Most of the things I bake either catch on fire or turn into doorstops  Luckily I don't eat a lot of bread anyway, so it's been an easy adjustment to make.

That recipe would probably be relatively safe to try with white flour. It's just worrisome to try new things sometimes. I can handle about 15g of fiber a day. I don't eat anything with undigestible parts--no seeds, hulls or skins. No nuts, very few raw vegetables, no dried fruits, minimal fats as well. My stomach empties very slowly due to a motility disorder, so I've learned to be pretty careful about my choices. My ex used to make all our bread though and I don't remember having too many problems with the sourdough he made. I may have to give that recipe a try! (perhaps after I buy a fire extinguisher, of course!)


----------

